# Wir planen in November Testdays unserer 2012er Modelle im Siebengebirge.



## Radon-Bonn (13. Oktober 2011)

Wir planen jetzt noch im November die Präsentation und Testdays unserer 2012er Modelle im Siebengebirge. Das ganze soll zünftig mit Goulaschkanone und einem fetten Bier danach stattfinden. Wir versuchen eine Flatrate für die Drachenfelsbahn zu bekommen. Andi Sieber und das Team wären auch anwesend und Ihr könntet eure Radons ebenfalls mitbringen und wir machen Support und Bodo Probst macht Tuning.
Habt ihr Interesse???? Bitte kurzfristig bei [email protected] melden. Wenn genung Interessenten zusammenkommen, dann werfen wir uns Schale und organisieren das.


----------



## michi67 (13. Oktober 2011)

das wäre cool...
habe eben schon ne Mail geschrieben. Wir wären mit 3 Personen dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donprogrammo (13. Oktober 2011)

Auch schon geschrieben. 2, eher 4 bringe ich bestimmt mit.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (13. Oktober 2011)

Kommt drauf an wann genau und wieviel der Spass dann kostet, interessant anhören tut sichs allemal


----------



## Hedgehogg (13. Oktober 2011)

Wenn es zeitlich bei mir passt, bin ich auch mit 2 Personen dabei.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (13. Oktober 2011)

DannyCalifornia schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wann genau und wieviel der Spass dann kostet, interessant anhören tut sichs allemal



Die Frage: was kosten????? Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst
Hey ihr seid unsere Kunden, Fans und Community. Wir haben ein Jahr an den Bikes entwickelt und sind stolz die 2012er Modellpalette zu zeigen und dass ihr sie ausprobiert.


----------



## zett78 (13. Oktober 2011)

bin auch dabei.

und ins 7GB mache ich mich gleich auch auf  aber mit dem Würfel


----------



## DannyCalifornia (13. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Die Frage: was kosten????? Das ist doch nicht dein Ernst
> Hey ihr seid unsere Kunden, Fans und Community. Wir haben ein Jahr an den Bikes entwickelt und sind stolz die 2012er Modellpalette zu zeigen und dass ihr sie ausprobiert.



Nagut dann wär nur noch das Datum interessant zu wissen  Also sobald ihr n groben Plan habt, wanns stattfinden soll...


----------



## psycho82 (13. Oktober 2011)

Bitte um weitere Informationen (Termin)!

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Radon-Bonn (13. Oktober 2011)

psycho82 schrieb:


> Bitte um weitere Informationen (Termin)!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Benny




Hy, wir werden gerade zu überrannt, also Interesse ist gewaltig, somit findet es statt. Termin muss die liebe Maike machen, aber könnte mir da WE 11-12.11 gut vorstellen.


----------



## DannyCalifornia (13. Oktober 2011)

oh noes, machts lieber ne Woche später, da is der Umzug rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stay_different (13. Oktober 2011)

schade das soweit weg ist 
aber 2x 500km ist arg...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Oktober 2011)

Damit es nicht am Ende nicht stattfindet, weil ein Interessent fehlte, melde ich auch Interesse an: Bitte 29er und Slides bereithalten.


----------



## donprogrammo (14. Oktober 2011)

Für das Gelände am Drachenfels wäre 29er und Skeen eigentlich Ideal zum testen.


----------



## Radon-Bonn (14. Oktober 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Für das Gelände am Drachenfels wäre 29er und Skeen eigentlich Ideal zum testen.





Hi wir werden folgende Bikes zum Testen haben:
Das originale Skeen AM aus der Bike: bestes Bike der Welt 2.ter Platz
Das originale Skeen aus der Bike "schnellstes Bike der Welt"
Das Slide 9.0 2012
Das Slide 10.0 2012
alle 29er
Skeen Carbon
Slide DH von Andi Sieber und einige Testbikes
Slide ED
Stage
Stage Diva
das neue ZR Race 9.0
das neue ZR team 7.0
das neue Black Sin 6.0 und 10.0
eventuell noch ein paar Fullys mit E-Motor, wenn wir Zeit haben

es verdichtet sich um den 12-13.11. Wenn wir Glück haben beokommen wir den Platz am Berghof oben an der Mittelstation. 
Wir verhandeln gerade mit der Drachenfelsbahn und mit dem Drachenfels.

Übrigens: die Mailbox ist gesprengt!!!!!


----------



## donprogrammo (14. Oktober 2011)

Die Slides 2012, sind das die Modelle mit 2011er Rahmen, die im Ladengeschäft stehen, oder "echte"?

Und bitte die großen Größen nicht vergessen


----------



## Radon-Bonn (14. Oktober 2011)

donprogrammo schrieb:


> Die Slides 2012, sind das die Modelle mit 2011er Rahmen, die im Ladengeschäft stehen, oder "echte"?
> 
> Und bitte die großen Größen nicht vergessen




Die 2 Slides im Laden sind 2011er Dummies. 
Das 2012er 9.0 ist bei der Bike zum grossen AM Test, nächste Ausgabe -
wir die Daumen.
Das 2012er XTR steht in Brixen.
Wir werden aber einige 2012er auch grosse da haben.
Vielleicht auch schon 2012er Slide ED, auch mit X12 Steckachse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nachor (14. Oktober 2011)

also am genannten Samstag wäre ich auch geneigt zu kommen

und ab wann sind die 2012 dann bestellbar /lieferbar ?


----------



## psycho82 (15. Oktober 2011)

Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Hi wir werden folgende Bikes zum Testen haben:
> Das originale Skeen AM aus der Bike: bestes Bike der Welt 2.ter Platz
> Das originale Skeen aus der Bike "schnellstes Bike der Welt"
> Das Slide 9.0 2012
> ...



Das hört sich richtig klasse an!!! Wäre eine super Sache, wenn ihr das so umgesetzt bekommt.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Radon-Bonn (15. Oktober 2011)

Nebenbei unsere Maike hat heute Geburtstag. Das ganze Team bedankt sich für die tolle Saison, di du uns gestaltet hast, für die tollen Feste und Events und für deine gute Laune und dein süsses Lachen. Bleib gesund und uns noch lange erhalten.

Übrigens wer gratulieren will, der kann das hier oder da https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1073606429 tun.
Maike wird sich freuen und freut sich auch auf euch im November bei unserem Testival, das jetzt beschlossene Sache ist und definitiv stattfindet.


----------



## silverdiver (15. Oktober 2011)

Wenn die 2012er slides wirklich so geil ausschauen wie sie sich lesen muss ich mein gerade 3monate altes wohl tauschen :-D 
meine frau wollte auch eines haben, sie 2011 ich 2012. das wird ein spass :-D


----------



## Splash (16. Oktober 2011)

Super Sache, mal n bisserl was antasten (2012 soll n 29er her) wäre schon fein. Man wird aber nicht gehauen, wenn man im eigenen Nicht-Radon anreist oder?


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (16. Oktober 2011)

Würde gerne vorbeikommen und 2012er Slides sowie 29er ausprobieren. Komme auf meinem bike, aber kein Radon; bitte nicht 'draufrumtreten ... ;-)


----------



## FlorianDue (16. Oktober 2011)

würde auch gerne die Slides testen, ich habe momentan ein Slide ED.


----------



## silverdiver (18. Oktober 2011)

Wann und wie gibt es denn weitere Infos zu dem Spektakel?


----------



## stahlritzel (6. November 2011)

Da schau ich doch mal vorbei.......


----------



## Splash (6. November 2011)

Ich hatte mich leider etwas spät angemeldet und folgendes Feedback bekommen:



> Aktuelle Info vom 20.10.: Aufgrund der überwältigenden Nachfrage können wir ab sofort keine Anmeldungen für Testfahrten und Welcome-Packages mehr annehmen. Alle Interessierten können sich aber weiterhin unter dem Stichwort "Radon Support" für unseren kostenlosen Support an allen Radon-Bikes, dem Tech-Talk und der Verköstigung unter [email protected] anmelden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlritzel (6. November 2011)

Egal.....einfach mal schaun was das so geht......


----------



## silverdiver (6. November 2011)

Splash schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich leider etwas spät angemeldet und folgendes Feedback bekommen:




Bei der Anmeldung ging es auch eigentlich nur um die Testfahrten und Welcome-Bags. Auf Facebook kann man nachlesen das es auch alle anderen willkommen sind, aber zur Planung wäre denen wohl eine Email hilfreich...


----------



## Splash (6. November 2011)

Jepps, ich wollte mich ja auch für Testfahrten anmelden, war aber wohl zu langsam ...


----------



## silverdiver (6. November 2011)

Wenn du Zeit hast und dahin kommst... Fragen kostet ja nix. Und wenn irgendwer spontan nicht kann oder will und ein Platz frei wird, wird der wohl anderweitig besetzt. Macht zumindest Sinn.


----------



## Andy29 (13. November 2011)

Hallo liebes Radon Team,

ich möchte euch ganz herzlich für diesen tollen Testtag danken!

Ihr habt alle einen super Job gemacht. 

Und die Bikes waren alle erste Sahne.  Ich hätte gerne schon eins mitgenommen.

Das solltet Ihr im Frühjahr nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall nochmal wiederholen.

Gruß

Andy


----------



## silverdiver (13. November 2011)

Andy29 schrieb:


> Hallo liebes Radon Team,
> 
> ich möchte euch ganz herzlich für diesen tollen Testtag danken!
> 
> ...




Yes, war gut!!


----------



## sun909 (13. November 2011)

Superb!
Wetter, Räder, Service...

Danke Schön!
sun909


----------



## Herr der Ritzel (13. November 2011)

Hat vielleicht jemand von euch ein paar Bilder gemacht? Für mich war es zu weit weg, hätte aber großes Interesse an ein paar Eindrücken.

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Hedgehogg (13. November 2011)

Wir bedanken uns auch recht herzlich beim Radon Team für das tolle Testival!

Sehr freundliches Team, tolle Räder und super Verpflegung.

Bin einige Erkenntnisse reicher! =)

PS: Nächsten Mal vielleicht auf der Route Schilder aufstellen, dass es sich heute um eine Teststrecke handelt. So wissen die Wanderer auch direkt Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (13. November 2011)

Bin auf dem Weg leider mit Schaltwerks-Defekt liegen geblieben, dabei kam mir Höhe Servatius eine Gruppe entgegen, die scheinbar gerade am testen war ...


----------



## FFreak (13. November 2011)

Einen großen Dank an die Radoner, die dieses gelungene Testival auf die Beine gestellt haben!
Hat echt viel Spaß gemacht und lecker Suppe gabs auch  

Hatte das erste mal Gelegenheit einen waschechten Downhiller zu fahren und war am Gipfel echt platt, dafür war es dann natürlich bergab echt ne klebrige Wuchtbrumme - superb! 

Der Fotograf, der da fleissig rumlief und tausend Fotos gemacht hat, bestehe da ne Möglichkeit die zu bekommen bzw. die irgendwo runterzuladen? Ich hab leider vergessen direkt zu fragen....

Ich hoffe ihr wiederholt das nächstes Jahr wieder


----------



## radonaut (13. November 2011)

Einfach klasse. Danke Radon.


----------



## plade (15. November 2011)

Wir waren begeistert von diesem Event. Die Location passte, die Bikes 
waren super, das Wetter traumhaft schön und die Suppe lecker. 

Vielen Dank an alle Radon Mitarbeiter, die dieses Event möglich gemacht haben. Wir kommen gerne wieder.


----------



## radonaut (19. November 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Fotos vom Testival?


----------



## FFreak (20. November 2011)

Ein paar wenige gibts auf der radon bikes website unter news...

www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-14-1...Radon-Testday-im-Siebengebirge-_id_18662_.htm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## radonaut (20. November 2011)

Danke. Wahnsinn  diese Flut von Bildern.


----------

